# Good news from usa!



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

This is for all the retired USA expats there in the Philippines. Now you can go out after the first of the year and eat more Mcdonalds or Jolly Bees! Ha Ha. We just got notified that our SS will increase by 2.2 % each month. WOW! How about that?

Art


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Medicare deductions also increased. Will that leave you with a positive or negative net?


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I don't have to worry about medicare. I never elected to have it at the required age since I had VA benefits. I wasn't about to pay the government for medicare.

Art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Only 10 years until I can start collecting SS... I hope the increases keep coming.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> This is for all the retired USA expats there in the Philippines. Now you can go out after the first of the year and eat more Mcdonalds or Jolly Bees! Ha Ha. We just got notified that our SS will increase by 2.2 % each month. WOW! How about that?
> 
> Art


Art, All I am seeing online is the 2.2% COLA raise but it says nothing about that happening each month.
If you have other conflicting info, please post a link to it.


Thanks
Jet


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Jet,

Are you joking me? I figure there are 2 ways to calculate the increase. Multiply the annual by 2.2 % and divide it by 12 or 2.2 % times each month payment comes out the same. Either way it is a 2.2 % increase. Maybe I am making it to confusing. hahaha


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Jet,
> 
> Are you joking me? I figure there are 2 ways to calculate the increase. Multiply the annual by 2.2 % and divide it by 12 or 2.2 % times each month payment comes out the same. Either way it is a 2.2 % increase. Maybe I am making it to confusing. hahaha


Okay,,,, now I'm understanding what you meant but yea. 2018 COLA increase will be 2.2% and that matches the info I found.
Too bad it's not 10 or 15%. I might even splurge and buy a hot apple pie at Mc. Donald's. Hahaha


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Tukaram

Sorry to inform you but I heard through the grapevine the government is canceling SS in 2026. That means you are out of luck in 10 years. hahahaha Just kidding.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

...as little SS as I am going to get... I am not worried ha ha. My job for the last 15 years I worked did not pay into the system (government job) so my SS amount will be ridiculously small - even though I paid on for over 20 years before that.


----------

